# Nesscliffe farm (Shrewsbury) 2011



## st33ly (Apr 20, 2011)

I found this old farm opposite my aunty and uncle's restaurant in Nesscliffe.

I don't know anything about this farm but i will try and find out what i can.

The house is looking in a sorry state but has still got a lot of stuff in it. Outside there were a few barns with old stuff in and two Fordson tractors.

Hope you like the pics


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 21, 2011)

I do indeed like the pics. Rural disintegration is my favourite.


----------



## st33ly (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks.
This farm is being taken back by nature for sure.


----------



## DJ-Jamster (Apr 22, 2011)

Well done 





Is the TV it's an Hitachi "F-54G-311"
Poor thing


----------



## st33ly (Apr 22, 2011)

Is the TV it's an Hitachi "F-54G-311"
Poor thing [/quote]

Hmmm, they look kind of the same.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 22, 2011)

Love the close-ups and the pony cart's an incredible find. Good stuff.


----------



## st33ly (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks.

Thers quite a bit of old machinery type things at the site but most of it is very hard to get to, mainly due to stingers that are as tall as the trees. Lol


----------



## st33ly (Jun 28, 2011)

Some more that I forgot to add a long time ago:


----------



## smiler (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice OneSt33ly, I enjoyed it, the last pic, it looks like an old horse cart that has been converted to be tractor towed, any more pics or recollections about it would be appreciated, Thanks


----------



## st33ly (Jun 28, 2011)

smiler said:


> Nice OneSt33ly, I enjoyed it, the last pic, it looks like an old horse cart that has been converted to be tractor towed, any more pics or recollections about it would be appreciated, Thanks



Cheers 
I have more pics that I can put up as soon as ive edited them.


----------

